# SoftLayer - Even More New Locations: Japan and Mexico



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 22, 2014)

SoftLayer has been expanding to new geographic locations for a while now.  Last time I talked to a rep from SoftLayer was at a conference and he was talking about how great their new Hong Kong Datacenter was for the Asian market.  Well it seems like they have another Asian location open now!  SoftLayer sent out an email (to me at least on the 22nd) detailing news about their Japan expansion.  Here's a snippit.



> SoftLayer’s global cloud footprint has expanded again with our first data center in Japan.
> 
> The new facility provides customers with a local address in Japan for data and workloads with location-specific requirements. It also joins three other SoftLayer data centers in Asia-Pacific located in Hong Kong, Singapore, and Melbourne, creating even more options for data redundancy within the region.
> 
> ...


Seems great enough!  I've actually been looking into getting a cloud instance up with SoftLayer in LA the other day.  I guess I could also select somewhere closer now!

Anyways, today SoftLayer sent another email about their expansion to Mexico.  That's right, SoftLayer now has another DC South of the US Border!  

Here's a snippit of that email.



> SoftLayer’s first data center in Mexico is open for business.
> 
> The new facility provides in-country data residency for data and workloads with location-specific requirements. Not only does this new data center expand SoftLayer’s footprint in North America, it also joins our vast, growing, and truly global footprint of data centers worldwide.
> 
> ...


Expansions, expansions, and even more expansions!  I'm pretty excited where SoftLayer is going to go next!


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Dec 22, 2014)

The primary reason why Softlayer is blowing up much more quickly now is because they are operated by IBM. IBM itself has billions invested in the cloud industry primarily for government contracts and enterprise clients. Its nice to see the two expanding much faster then anyone could have expected these days. Their multi million dollar investments in these new datacenters will surely bring nothing but a more stable hosting infrastructure worldwide.


----------



## yomero (Dec 22, 2014)

How do you get that $500 discount?

We may consider this at work.


----------



## HostSailor (Dec 22, 2014)

servers in japan ? i think it wont work the same level like US Servers


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually, from what I heard, Japans internet infrastructure is quite solid. As for the discount, all you need to do is contact their sales team. Its been the same way for discounts every time they release new locations.


----------



## Kephael (Dec 22, 2014)

There was a time when Softlayer had entry level servers with competitive pricing. Unfortunately, those days are long gone. I'd consider them if AWS was similarly priced with more redundancy.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 22, 2014)

@Wintereise seems to be unusually happy and excited about this.

Also, Softlayer should fix their shitty network SG before expanding. It just shows how much they "care" for their customer.


----------



## softsyshosting (Dec 22, 2014)

yomero said:


> How do you get that $500 discount?
> 
> We may consider this at work.


You can get started at http://www.softlayer.com/info/mexico-city-hosting (Mexico) or http://www.softlayer.com/info/tokyo-hosting (Tokyo) - these pages contain coupon codes.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 22, 2014)

yomero said:


> How do you get that $500 discount?
> 
> We may consider this at work.


Tokyo is 500TOK, Mexico is 500MEX.


----------

